
Silicon Valley Looks for Lessons in Theranos - cookscar
http://www.wsj.com/articles/silicon-valley-looks-for-lessons-in-theranos-1468402201
======
TheCartographer
"Baghdad Bob is not a good behavorial model for a CEO to follow."

